# are HOUSES in dubai very EXPENSIVE ??



## abc_12 (Jul 22, 2012)

hello everybody 

i live in usa and of course i am not a millionaire. my dad is a car dealer and mom is homemaker....so basically, im upper middle class.

is it very hard to buy houses (not apartments) in dubai. do you have to be REALLY REALLY rich to afford these? THANKS


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

check out dubizzle.com for prices. There is something for all price ranges. But whether you should buy one is a separate question, because of uncertainty on what services you get and at what price. Do not buy off plan/under construction apartments, because if there is a delay there are minimal rights against the developer.


----------



## is200mine (Jul 23, 2012)

Should not invest in the property market in the UAE. They keep changing their laws quite often.

Are the houses expensive? For a house in the middle of a desert in a city that isn't HK/NYC/Paris, hell yes!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

abc_12 said:


> hello everybody
> 
> i live in usa and of course i am not a millionaire. my dad is a car dealer and mom is homemaker....so basically, im upper middle class.
> 
> is it very hard to buy houses (not apartments) in dubai. do you have to be REALLY REALLY rich to afford these? THANKS


Yes, property is expensive.

Do you have any savings that you are planning to invest?


----------



## apeksha (Jul 25, 2012)

*Cheepest housing in UAE*



abc_12 said:


> hello everybody
> 
> i live in usa and of course i am not a millionaire. my dad is a car dealer and mom is homemaker....so basically, im upper middle class.
> 
> is it very hard to buy houses (not apartments) in dubai. do you have to be REALLY REALLY rich to afford these? THANKS


Hi
I am from Muscat and housing is somewhat expensive in Dubai compared to Oman (IU am not sure about comparison to US) But if you are looking to stay in UAE cheaper options are available in areas like Jumeirah Village, TECOM. Also some old areas like Bur Dubai (This area is good because it is really well connected to public transport. 
Also i came across this research on Top Cities in The Middle East by Bayt _com research on Top Cities in The Middle East by Bayt that has information you might find of use.


----------

